# Preservative free/low sodium diet



## ps8 (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm new here - forgive me if I am in the wrong area or do something wrong.  I'm in need of some recipes that are low sodium and preservative free.  Any ideas where I could find such things?  Low sodium is pretty easy, but the preservative free part is throwing me for a loop.  Thanks for any help!


----------



## norgeskog (Mar 31, 2005)

ps8 said:
			
		

> I'm new here - forgive me if I am in the wrong area or do something wrong. I'm in need of some recipes that are low sodium and preservative free. Any ideas where I could find such things? Low sodium is pretty easy, but the preservative free part is throwing me for a loop. Thanks for any help!


 
ps8, welcome to this site, hope you like it.  I also do not use foods with preservatives, which pretty  much eliminates anything boxed, frozen or canned.  I usually cook from scratch using only fresh, preferably organic, ingredients.  I shop at a market near my home that is careful about the products that go on their shelves, chemical and additive free including harmone and cage free poultry and beef.  I have found that cooking from scratch is the only way to make certain you know what goes into your food.


----------



## Zereh (Apr 1, 2005)

There's not a preservative free topic per se, but many of the recipes posted are indeed that way. And most of the others could be easily turned into one with little effort.

Just pick a forum topic and dig through the posts. You'll find some pretty amazing stuff in here. And if you find something you'd like to try but the way it's posted doesn't work for you, ask for help with what may work in it's place. You'll not find a more eager to help bunch anywhere.

I cook almost exactly like Norg does. =P I just leave out the meat too.


Z


----------



## ps8 (Apr 1, 2005)

Thank you!  There's a Whole Foods Market just down the road from me.  That will be perfect!


----------



## norgeskog (Apr 1, 2005)

Zereh said:
			
		

> I cook almost exactly like Norg does. =P I just leave out the meat too.
> 
> Z


 
I do too for my daughter, she ususally gets tempeh cooked however I cook what ever meat I am preparing for her fiance and myself.


----------

